# sixaxis controller



## toddyskates (Oct 13, 2011)

so i was able to sync my controller up with cm7 on my TP, anyone else do this yet and if so, what do you use the controller to do? i see that the controller is working, i just am not finding any luck finding any games that will work with the controller.. even tried with n64oid..


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

n64oid worked fine for me. What went wrong for you?


----------



## toddyskates (Oct 13, 2011)

i open sixaxis controller app, click start, change input method to sixaxis controller instead of keyboard, and then open n64oid, load a rom, and get no response from anything on the controller.. have to use the touch screen...
did you have to change anything else to make the controller work?


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

toddyskates said:


> i open sixaxis controller app, click start, change input method to sixaxis controller instead of keyboard, and then open n64oid, load a rom, and get no response from anything on the controller.. have to use the touch screen...
> did you have to change anything else to make the controller work?


Make sure you check use input method in other settings, and that you have the input method changed to sixaxis


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

Go to other settings and tick "Use input method". Now go to Key mappings and click a button, than touch the button you want to map.

Easy!


----------



## toddyskates (Oct 13, 2011)

ok it was other settings in n64oid. found it finally. thanks guys!


----------



## therine (Aug 13, 2012)

Larry94 said:


> Go to other settings and tick "Use input method". Now go to Key mappings and click a button, than touch the button you want to map.
> 
> Easy!


Thanks alot! I searched for hours to find it was quite simple.


----------

